# Mario Kart DS



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 11, 2005)

Cool! 

   

If I had a DS this would be mine...


----------



## tommers (Nov 11, 2005)

mate, for somebody who doesn't own a DS you don't half post a lot of stuff about it.

I think that secretly, deep down, you want one.  I don't know what issue is topping you getting one but come on, do it....  give in to it.

can I also just say...

"Then you can either press the select button to inflate a balloon, or - the quicker, and arguably more entertaining option - you can blow furiously into your DS's mic. Superb. "

and THAT is why I fucking love my DS!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 11, 2005)

LOL! It aint no secret that I want one! The two things stopping me are;

1) No money (atleast not this month)
2) A girlfriend that will kill me if I get another machine I can play games on (I presently have four; PC, Gamecube, Xbox and a GBA SP)!

The worst thing is that I have a wifi network at home so it's another easy buy...oh yeah and I know the Urban75 DS massive will get MK and it'd be bloody easy for us all to have a good group of people to play against online...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 11, 2005)

More coolness! 



> "What we want to do is create a community of Mario Kart players and set up a number of tournaments and leagues," say the organisers. "We currently have 7 different leagues planned, the soonest starting on December 1st 2005, 6 days after Mario Kart's launch."


 More info

Forums here!


----------



## Strawman (Nov 11, 2005)

Cant wait for this game, just a pity they didnt have online for SNES mario kart all those years back, me and my m8s were world class karters


----------



## tommers (Nov 14, 2005)

hehe, wasn't everyone??

I get your reasons KE.  I too have a PC, PS2, DS, Dreamcast, Nintendo 64...  luckily my g/f actually bought me my DS!

I'm not sure I will be able to wait for Xmas, so this may get sent on the day it comes out....


----------



## Strawman (Nov 14, 2005)

tommers> one thing i love when talking about mariokart is that everyone reckons they were world class at the snes version   What amazes me is that some of these people didnt race as the fatties (kong and bowser) and are therefore total mariokart noobs   

One of my m8s was obsessed (and still is) with time trialling, he once sent in his best time for the guiness book entry - he was something like 0.2 secs off the world record. To this day he swears blind the person who got the best time was cheating by playing on a japanese/american snes   

He still obsessively plays the GBA version and reckons hes in the top 10 on some internet site. Of course I always argued that time trialling is pointless and its on the battlefield of the GP mode where heroes are born


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 14, 2005)

I, however, *am* world class, unlike these foolish sorts. And I will teach all of you the true meaning of the red shell.


----------



## Rasberry Nipple (Nov 15, 2005)

Can't wait to get this. Going to try and get it on the day of release.
I reckon this could be the best MK game since the SNES version


----------



## Dask (Nov 15, 2005)

Strawman said:
			
		

> What amazes me is that some of these people didnt race as the fatties (kong and bowser) and are therefore total mariokart noobs



It was all about those 2 characters.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 15, 2005)

25 November European release date, incidentally, in case people can't be arsed reading the links or subtracting 6 days from 1 Dec.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 15, 2005)

I was always fucking shit at Mario Kart.



However, I was clearly the best in the world at street fighter 2.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 16, 2005)

I was ok at TT but I was a fucking master at battle mode! I'm seriously tempted to get the DS/MK bundle (and take an ass kicking from RO!), I will pwn all yo asses mofos!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 16, 2005)

Review


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 16, 2005)

Many Reviews


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 16, 2005)

LOL! Nice one!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 22, 2005)

More coolness for all those who want to have regular peeps to play against come the weekend!


----------



## blueAsbestos (Nov 25, 2005)

was hammering on the door of blockbuster at 8am. Had bought it last night night but they would let me take it as it isn't released till today. After several minutes of sign language, and receipt waving. I got the guy cleaning the shop to post it through the letterbox. Almost got run over searching for wireless access points on the way to work. Does nobody turn on wep? ho ho.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 25, 2005)

LOL! I'm picking up a DS and MK afterwork, will be hot spot hunting later!


----------



## snadge (Nov 25, 2005)

here's a handy search engine to find all those wifi hotspots


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 25, 2005)

I tried to get in, but the Blockbuster near my work doesn't open til 10.

Might sneak out in a bit. There's loads of hotspots round here. Good thing I don't have much work on.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 25, 2005)

Cool, there's a few of us! Will post up my user code later.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 25, 2005)

snadge said:
			
		

> here's a handy search engine to find all those wifi hotspots



Very cool, I'm sure I read that Costa are part of the free wifi access deal (along with McShite   )?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 25, 2005)

Just popped out to pick up a coffee.

Via Blockbusters.


----------



## Thomson (Nov 25, 2005)

has anyone got it / tried it yet? i am very excited


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 25, 2005)

Thomson said:
			
		

> has anyone got it / tried it yet? i am very excited



Nope, I've still got another 7 hours of work to get through....


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 25, 2005)

bah, no wifi signal in the loo


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 25, 2005)

Only a couple of hours to go before I'm kicking ass all over Europe!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 25, 2005)

*Wayhey!*

W00t!!!! Got a DS and MK! Just played online (set up was a piece of piss!), kicked ass and beat three others! KE kicks ass!    

Anyhoo, my friend code is: oops!


----------



## blueAsbestos (Nov 25, 2005)

if anyone wants my friend code pm me


----------



## blueAsbestos (Nov 25, 2005)

thats not your friend code kid eternity. thats your top secret wi fi id


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 25, 2005)

Koff koff...  

*wanders off to figure out how to get the right code*


----------



## blueAsbestos (Nov 25, 2005)

come on you lot. friend codes...


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 25, 2005)

528341011057


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 26, 2005)

There aint much prob with posting em up here really so here's mine: 476801 411758


----------



## blueAsbestos (Nov 26, 2005)

wheres that fridgemagnet gone. Still in the loo?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 26, 2005)

I should be on later around nine (going to try it out on a mates wifi net).


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 26, 2005)

FINALLY got it working with the home router

code = 339362512863


----------



## blueAsbestos (Nov 26, 2005)

so is anyone up for it then?


----------



## Jambooboo (Nov 26, 2005)

Strawman said:
			
		

> tommers> one thing i love when talking about mariokart is that everyone reckons they were world class at the snes version   What amazes me is that some of these people didnt race as the fatties (kong and bowser) and are therefore total mariokart noobs



Everyone knows that the fatties are shite. Great top speed but attrocious handling.

Toad and Koopa Troopa on the SNES and Toad and Yoshi on the GBA are the characters to be. Good acceleration, good speed and grip like a dream. It's poetry in motion playing as one of them two and ripping everyone to shreds.

Similarly Ken or Ryu have always been the ones to pick in Street Fighter II games.


----------



## blueAsbestos (Nov 26, 2005)

BlueAsbestos v FenBoy
Round one to BlueAsbestos


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 26, 2005)

damn your funny little blue shell I was going to win that last one

I kept getting lost on tracks I didn't know, but I am the king of luigi's mansion


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 26, 2005)

Had to stop as my red light was flashing - will restart after a recharge and some dinner


----------



## blueAsbestos (Nov 26, 2005)

i hate the red light. Theres an add on you can buy that lets you connect the DS to a car battery. 3 weeks between charges and arms like popeye. See you later.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 26, 2005)

anyone up for a match then


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 27, 2005)

FridgeMagnet said:
			
		

> FINALLY got it working with the home router
> 
> code = 339362512863



Yeah the reason I didn't get on tonight is because it wouldn't even find let alone connect via my mates wifi net...no idea why.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 27, 2005)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> Everyone knows that the fatties are shite. Great top speed but attrocious handling.
> 
> Toad and Koopa Troopa on the SNES and Toad and Yoshi on the GBA are the characters to be. Good acceleration, good speed and grip like a dream. It's poetry in motion playing as one of them two and ripping everyone to shreds.
> 
> Similarly Ken or Ryu have always been the ones to pick in Street Fighter II games.



The fatties are the only way to get anything faster than a minute on Mario Circuit 1 Time Trial...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 27, 2005)

Oh yeah you can play for free online at Costa coffee shops as I discovered today while up west...


----------



## Strawman (Nov 27, 2005)

sorry jambooboo, ur a snes mariokart noob   

The fatties have bad handling but that doesnt matter with practice, the high speed is all that matters. The toad and koopa were the characters you practiced with untill you were good enough to race with the fatties.

yay for 10 year old arguments


----------



## blueAsbestos (Nov 28, 2005)

my snes shits on your megadrive


----------



## Dask (Nov 28, 2005)

Strawman said:
			
		

> sorry jambooboo, ur a snes mariokart noob
> 
> The fatties have bad handling but that doesnt matter with practice, the high speed is all that matters. The toad and koopa were the characters you practiced with untill you were good enough to race with the fatties.
> 
> yay for 10 year old arguments



Exactly, anyone arguing that the fatties are rubbish needs to think again.  They are the only characters to choose if your serious about your Mario Kart.   

What are peoples views on multiplayer MarioCart DS then?


----------



## blueAsbestos (Nov 28, 2005)

everyone seems to be playing with either yoshi or luigi at the moment. Have seen some good results from bowser, but maybe the game hasn't been out long enough for the fatties to rise to the top.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 28, 2005)

There doesn't seem to be nearly as much difference in the top speed when playing online. On a long straight flat, Bowser should overtake Yoshi easily, but online they seem to keep pace. I don't think it's worth the handling penalty, though it definitely is on 1P, as usual.


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 28, 2005)

Can you transfer ghost data for time-trials via wifi connection?


----------



## tommers (Nov 28, 2005)

I got it saturday.  love it.  but my skills seem to have degraded somewhat over time...  just trying to crack 150cc.....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 28, 2005)

It kicks ass but a word to the wise, play some single player first before going online; there be some evily good players out there!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 28, 2005)

Oh yeah, my friend code is on this thread somewhere...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 29, 2005)

Wow!  Yeah I know it's the original Snes MK but wow!


----------



## fen_boy (Nov 29, 2005)

I keep getting done by online players who seemingly let me streak ahead and then unload with all sorts of horrible weapons in the final straight so I end up bouncing in the air as they all streak past me


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 29, 2005)

fen_boy said:
			
		

> I keep getting done by online players who seemingly let me streak ahead and then unload with all sorts of horrible weapons in the final straight so I end up bouncing in the air as they all streak past me



Give them a taste of their own medicine!

Slightly ot...what sort of device do I need to play this online (not ther DS!). I have a pc connected to broadband but with a shitty usb modem. Can anyone recommend a modem/router?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 29, 2005)

To play MK?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 29, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> To play MK?



Yeah, and I don't want that dongle thing cos I want a proper wireless network.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 29, 2005)

You needs the DS, Mk and a wifi net. Depending, it seems, on your router it should be very easy (mine was online in under five minutes without stress) or a pain in the ass...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 29, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> You needs the DS, Mk and a wifi net. Depending, it seems, on your router it should be very easy (mine was online in under five minutes without stress) or a pain in the ass...



Which router have you got...I don't want to spend loads on a modem/router and find it doesn't work.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 29, 2005)

Um, can't remember the exact model but it's a Belkin DSL one (I've got cable broadband).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 29, 2005)

Looks like MK has spawned a real hunger for online gaming community: Link


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 29, 2005)

A whole message board dedicated to MK!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 2, 2005)

The Nintendo wifi site is finally up: link


----------



## blueAsbestos (Dec 4, 2005)

is anyone actually playing MK tonight?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 4, 2005)

I was on earlier but in the middle of a CounterStrike binge at the mo...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 30, 2005)

Anyone still playing online?


----------



## blueAsbestos (Jan 3, 2006)

yeah, you still got my friend code? I'm blue asbo.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 3, 2006)

Yep still got both yours and FMs.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 2, 2006)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=164987


----------



## The Pious Pawn (Jun 2, 2006)

193344897882 and 047312954150  both mario codes


----------



## tommers (Jun 2, 2006)

Pawn said:
			
		

> 193344897882 and 047312954150  both mario codes



stick em in the thread.

why have you got two?


----------



## The Pious Pawn (Jun 2, 2006)

my mates as well add them both


----------



## tommers (Jun 2, 2006)

Pawn said:
			
		

> my mates as well add them both



have done.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 3, 2006)

fancy a game now!? I just played Pawns mate until my bloody battery died on me...


----------



## The Pious Pawn (Jun 3, 2006)

we r raceing 3 of us will search again in a sec


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 3, 2006)

searching now will just keep trying. I saw both of you at one point but then you dispeared and your mate came back. Noticed that little icon which shows picking up a friend (I think).


----------



## The Pious Pawn (Jun 3, 2006)

we are on last race


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 3, 2006)

cool.


----------



## The Pious Pawn (Jun 3, 2006)

searching


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 3, 2006)

ah bollox just had both of you and got booted off the wifi net (I'm koff koff skanking a neighbours!)...


----------



## The Pious Pawn (Jun 3, 2006)

this searching lark is a loada bollox


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 3, 2006)

Innit.


----------



## tommers (Jun 3, 2006)

just got ke at the mo.

shall we retry?


----------



## The Pious Pawn (Jun 3, 2006)

iam searching


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 3, 2006)

Arsing cunt of a titwank. Was just having a pretty decent fucking race with Tommers and got booted of the wifi network.


----------



## tommers (Jun 3, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Arsing cunt of a titwank. Was just having a pretty decent fucking race with Tommers and got booted of the wifi network.



I wondered what happened!

us three are on now.  want to search (again)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 3, 2006)

Arse. Can't get on, my neighbour has obviously decided to turn of the router before going to bed the selfish git. Twas fun though peeps!


----------



## tommers (Jun 3, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Arse. Can't get on, my neighbour has obviously decided to turn of the router before going to bed the selfish git. Twas fun though peeps!



oh well.  tomorrow then.  probably going to bed myself in a minute.


----------



## The Pious Pawn (Jun 3, 2006)

We hay !! So iam the urban 75 Mario kart champion !! !! 

I think we all need to get on skype make it easier its a bit of a arse finding people !


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 3, 2006)

Agreed. Or MSN (mines kid.eternity at hotmail.com). But yeah that was fucking cool (after the faffing about)!


----------



## The Pious Pawn (Jun 3, 2006)

kool will add you try an get a few races sorted  see who fairs best !


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 3, 2006)

Nice one, look forward to it! Let's see if we can get four of us on next time!


----------



## The Pious Pawn (Jun 3, 2006)

It fouind four then went tits up


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 1, 2006)

Game on tonight at 10pm if anyone about/up for it?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 1, 2006)

I'll there - Friend code up on the thread.
What do the padlocks mean on the friend roster btw?

I've added KE to my MSN - anyone who wants to add me drop me a pm


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 1, 2006)

Not going to make it online now, been re-asigned to 'girl who's studying' support duty.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 1, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Not going to make it online now, been re-asigned to 'girl who's studying' support duty.




No probs, the offer still stands if anyone else wants to drop me a PM.

Otherwise I'll just go back to drubbing randoms!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 1, 2006)

I fancy a race.

THough now is a good time, I will be too knackered at 10.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 2, 2006)

Good close set of races with Mwgdrwg - but I won!!!  

Anyone want to take me on!?


----------



## tommers (Aug 2, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Good close set of races with Mwgdrwg - but I won!!!
> 
> Anyone want to take me on!?



you wanna fight?

fight me!

I'll be in tonight I think....


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 2, 2006)

OK name your time!
5pm is good for me, any later and I won't be home - although I will be around a mates who has wifi - so if wee agree to a set time I can switch it on and look for you!


----------



## tommers (Aug 2, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> OK name your time!
> 5pm is good for me, any later and I won't be home - although I will be around a mates who has wifi - so if wee agree to a set time I can switch it on and look for you!



any time after 5 really.  

7pm?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm up for a game now!
PM me and I'll give you my MSN stuff


----------

